
Positional effect on the height of soccer players in Champions League 2018/2019 - quarkanalytics
https://www.quarkanalytics.com/Blog/one-way-anova-champions-league-2018-2019/
======
quarkanalytics
In the analysis we can only see that the goalkeepers have high structure but
there's no correlation with the performance at this point. Only height of the
player and position occupied. And we can see that for instance for this
sample, they have more 10 cm than the midfielders. But it's a valid assumption
to say that players with higher structure are prefereble by the coaches since
they can reach faster and cover more sectors than a person with small
structure. But we did not correlate with performance metrics for this small
example

But agree with you maybe we can pick up your idea to develop a next post

------
zimpenfish
> Players with a higher structure actually make better goalkeepers

Is that shown anywhere in this analysis? Or is it just conjecture?

(I'd love to see an actual breakdown of GK height/weight vs OPTA stats to see
if there's a correlation between "quality" and the physical attributes.)

